# Help my Bunny unwell



## cazarty (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi there, My rabbit is at the vets and is having to stay in overnight. I woke this morning and found Sammy laying down breathing fast and not eating, she usually very active but she didnt move today. My boyfriend has taken her to the vets but dont know hwat is wrong. I know she is in the best place now but im really worried and would like to know if there is anyone woh knows what this could be?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I used to keep rabbits years ago. It could be a number of things but the first thing that springs to mind is bloat. Its a build up of gass in the stomach. One of mine had this and the symptoms sound similar. Best thing is not to worry tho. Like you said the vets is the best place to be.
Hope all goes well, Im sure it will.


----------



## cazarty (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the reply, i know im prob just being silly and worrying over nothing but its so sad when they get ill. I had only had her a few months when she first got ill with head tilt, she spent a week in the vets then and now she is back again. I only noticed her like it today, she was fine last night when i was playing with her. Im also a bit worried that it maybe something she has been eating as she is a house rabbit and does not live in a cage, she has her own bedroom and so am thinking she may have been eating the carpet or a blanket which may have got tangled in her belly - if this is the case, can this be treated?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

If she has eaten something she shouldnt the vet would probably be able to remove it but this would mean surgery.
The best thing is to wait and see what your vet has to say first. 
Its probably something simple that can easily be treated so donnt worry until you need to!
Keep me posted and I hope it goes well.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi I give my bun Coco a papaya tablet or 2 once in awhile, I have read that papaya has enzymes that break up and help digestion of any carpet fibers paper etc. that may have gotten into bunny's stomach. (we all know it happens) 
you can order these tablets from Oxbow or just get your bun fresh papaya and give her a bit to munch on, My frenchie Coco loves fresh papaya and the tablets as well, Hope your bun is feeling better.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

If you feel that your rabbit is unwell the first thing to do is seek advice from a vet.
None of us can see your rabbit so we can only guess as to what the problem is, but a trained vet will be able to put you right rather than guessing


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Madgical-Animals...
Did you not read what was said,
ITS AT THE VETS.....


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> Madgical-Animals...
> Did you not read what was said,
> ITS AT THE VETS.....


Chill out!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Tory01 said:


> Madgical-Animals...
> Did you not read what was said,
> ITS AT THE VETS.....


Yes I did read what was said, but Tory01 what has it got to do with you that I am dyslectic, the comment was made for the other people that read these threads 

Somany people put threads on boards but never think about seeking advice from a vet 

You want to read some of the threads on yahoo, some of the people waite untill thier pets are almost dead before seeking advice from a vet.


----------



## cazarty (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi there thanks for all the replies, Sammy was at the vets and made a full recovery allthough she looks like she has spots of blood. I took her back to vets this week and they have put on her on Baytril and also taken a urine sample they think it could be a cystitis. Sammy is doing really well at the moment.


----------



## cazarty (Jan 18, 2008)

PS. with note to the "taking ppets to vets" its always priority on my list, its just that when i find these problems with her, i always like ot post them on here coz other people have had experiances with the same problems so its always nice to hear other peoples comments, and they more than likely turn out correct!!! these forums always put my mind at rest!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

cazarty said:


> Hi there thanks for all the replies, Sammy was at the vets and made a full recovery allthough she looks like she has spots of blood. I took her back to vets this week and they have put on her on Baytril and also taken a urine sample they think it could be a cystitis. Sammy is doing really well at the moment.


Hi glad to hear all is almost well  and in a few days your vet should be able to tell you about the results of the urine sample


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

cazarty said:


> PS. with note to the "taking pets to vets" its always priority on my list, its just that when i find these problems with her, i always like ot post them on here coz other people have had experiances with the same problems so its always nice to hear other peoples comments, and they more than likely turn out correct!!! these forums always put my mind at rest!


Well I think I must be extremely lucky as my dogs have only ever had to visit a vet once in 19yrs and the age of my dogs are 18,19 and 21yrs, although they may have to get injections next year if I put them in kennels as I can't take them with me when I go to judge ferrets in Denmark

As for the ferrets, I have given lectures on them at several veterinary colleges in the past and after living in an area where mixy and the rabbit hemoragic disease was rife none of my rabbits got either, lucky or what?


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, Glad to hear that Sammy is better,
My bun Coco has a mastitis? cyst on her chest, but I don't want to put her thru the surgery as my vet said she may not make it thru the surgery due to her age I guess? anyway I am treating her at home with neosporin that I rub on the cyst,( Iguess the neosporin draws out the bad stuff) where she can't lick at it but it's near impossible for her NOT to lick it,So if you put neosporin on Sammy's cyst be careful that she doesn't ingest it apply VERY lightly.... keep us posted on her OK?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

cocoboda said:


> My bun Coco has a mastitis? cyst on her chest, but I don't want to put her thru the surgery


Has you vet given her anything to easy the pain of the mastitis as this can be very painful for a small animal like a rabbit and it can occur over and over if nothing is done about it.

In most animals they treat it with Antibiotics.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> Has you vet given her anything to easy the pain of the mastitis as this can be very painful for a small animal like a rabbit and it can occur over and over if nothing is done about it.
> 
> In most animals they treat it with Antibiotics.


 My Vet's nurse told me about the neosporin, she said it's the bes thing you could use to ease the cyst, but Coco is not in any pain and she eats normally and is otherwise healthy and happy


----------

